# Benq w5000 Power Orange Light and Lamp red light is coming on



## speedzy

I have a Benq w5000 home theater projector. I probably have used it for 150 hours and it's telling me the lamp / bulb is dead now (the power Orange and lamp Red light is on). I have tried several things with out success. For example unplugging the power supply and all the connections and taking the bulb out etc. Please not that, I have purchased this as a refurbished version and the lamp hours indicated 98% remaining.

I am not sure what to do now. Do I purchase the new lamp and see if it works or send it for repairs (not sure how much Benq will charge) or get rid of it and take my loss.

Does anyone know how long the warranty is on for the refurbished version? I purchased this 1 year and 1 month ago? Any suggestion or help is appreciated?

Thanks,
SPDZY


----------



## mechman

Did you pull the actual bulb out or the whole housing? I'd try to re-seat each aqnd see what happens. After that I'd call BenQ and if they just want you to send it in I'd try a new bulb first. Does the bulb look bad?


----------



## speedzy

Thanks for the reply. what do you mean by "re-seat each aqnd"? I also called BenQ and they told me to try the bulb first. Their repair cost is $160 +parts and shipping. The Bulb looks clean. I wonder if it cost less to take it to a local repair shop?


----------



## mechman

mechman said:


> I'd try to re-seat each *aqnd* see what happens.


Typo - it's supposed to be 'and'.


----------



## speedzy

ok-thanks


----------



## speedzy

As I mentioned in my original post, I came across the issue with the projector 3 weeks after the warranty had expired. When I made the initial call to Benq's customer service, the customer rep informed me that the warranty had expired and I would have to send the machine to California to get it repaired, as it is no longer under warranty (there is an out of pocket cost associated with this recommendation, shipping, labor and parts) . One of the things he suggested was that to get a new bulb at try if that would fix the problem. I did order a new bulb and it did not seem to help. Now, I was contemplating to get rid of the projector and get a new one, as the fix might cost around $ 500 (rough estimate). Please note that, even though I brought the projector a little over a year ago, I did not start using the projector 1 month prior to this incident. This was mainly due to delay in getting approval for the basement work. 

Few days after trying the new bulb, I decided to call Benq's customer service again. This time I got a service specialist named Sid T. I explained my situation and he requested me to sent the original e-mail documentation regarding the purchase. Sid needed this information to get special approval from his manager and Benq to fix the projector under warranty. Few days later he called me with the good news and provided the RMA number and instructed me to send the projector to New Jersey service center. Since I live 25 minutes from the service center, I decided to bring the projector in person. The service center technicians tested the Bulb and determined that wasn't the issue and informed me that they need to investigate the issue further and will get back to me. The next day, they call me back and informed me that I can pick up the projector the next day. Apparently, there was an issue with the sensor chip, the chip was subsequently replaced. The projector is working great for the last two months without any issues.

The moral of the story is that, I have great gratitude for Sid who understood my situation and help me fix the projector under the warranty, even though, warranty had expired. Initially, as mentioned earlier, I was upset with feedback I received from the first customer rep (don't recall his name) who was unwilling to understand my situation. This whole experience had zero out of pocket cost, everything was done for free. I now have great respect from Benq and will do business with them in the future. Thank you, Benq for helping your devoted customers.

Tony A.


----------



## tcarcio

That's great. Cudo's to Benq for taking care of the problem. I have an older PE7800 from them and I still use it and love it. :T


----------

